# Gastón´s Peruvian Cebiche



## Margi Cintrano (Aug 17, 2012)

Buon giorno, Good Morning,

Several years when we were in Miraflores, Lima, Perú, we had gone to Chef Gastón Acurío´s Cebichería on the Pacific Ocean, close to the Port where he has his Culinary Institute and Restaurant, similiar to the El Bulli Foundation. 

Here is one of many cebiche recipes he has created from classic to vanguard, with a modern renovated twist.

Gastón´s  Peruvian Cebiche 

1 tablespoon sea salt 
1 1/2 cups fresh squeezed lime juice
1 peeled raw sweet potato sliced finely julienne in match book sticks
1/4 red onion sliced finely
1 1/3 pounds of fresh prawns or shrimp, squid and monkfish or seabass 
Nori Seaweed - a few leaves 
Corn kernels from 1 cob 
1 ají amarillo yellow chili pepper or other type chili pepper of choice

Marinate for 2 hours: please note; from my view, do not marinate over 2 hours;  

If you marinate all day or overnight, you may find this very bitey to your palate and too salty.     

Enjoy ... Serve with oven warm crusty bread and white sparkling or rosé sparkling wine of choice.

Margi. ( photo to be posted )


----------



## Gravy Queen (Aug 17, 2012)

Margi, I first ate ceviche on Silencio beach in Peru so this brought back lovely memories, thank you.

Are you familiar with the Rosa Nautica restaurant not far from Miraflores ? We ate there too and had some marvellous oysters and Pisco Sours.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Aug 17, 2012)

*Gravy Queen: Rosa Nautica is a famous Hotel too*

Gravy Queen, Buon Giorno, Buenas Días, Good Morning, 

Yes, we had stayed at the Hotel the first time we travelled to Lima. It is quite a gorgeous venue. Lovely ceviche too ... and Pisco Sours. 

I love ceviche, both the classic, and the vanguard versions of Chef Gastón Acurió, who is quite a genius and key player in renovating Peru´s vast gastronomic traditions, the sea, the mountain and the jungle. 

He also owns restaurants & cebicherías, specialising in Ceviche, in Madrid Capital, Mexico D.F., Buenos Aires, Sao Paulo, Santiago de Chile, and I believe San Francisco and Manhattan to date. 

His wife Astrid is a wonderful baker.

 Have you ever had Chupe, a shrimp, red bell pepper, corn, chili spicy and Peruvian violet potato creamy chowder ? It is delightful on a cold blistery day ...

Kind regards.
Margi.


----------



## Alix (Aug 17, 2012)

Sounds like the chef has a cold.


----------



## Souvlaki (Aug 17, 2012)

Nice, I would like to try this recipe.
But the yellow chilli pepper captured my attention.. hmmmmmm.....I will do my best and try to prepare this recipe as you typed it Margi 

thank you


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Aug 17, 2012)

*Souvlaki: Chili Peppers*

 Buonasera, 

Please note, that if you cannot find Peruvian chili peppers, I would suggest that you use a slightly piquant red chili pepper ... 

There is a list of Chili Peppers in the Ethnic Section, and the list explains the amount of piquantness or heat ... Perhaps, you might find this a bit too piquant unless you enjoy as we do ... A Habanero from Mexico can work too or a Basilicata Italian type red chili, which looks like a little horn pepper dry or fresh can do the job to your own tastebuds. 

Let me know how it turns out ... This is a vanguard renovated Cebiche.

I have a typical classic one too, which I can post at the weekend for you on this thread, if you would like ...

Kindest always,
Margi.


----------



## taxlady (Aug 17, 2012)

Is the sweet potato important in this recipe? I'm not supposed to eat sweet potato.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Aug 17, 2012)

*Gaston Acurio´s Classic Cebiche*

Souvlaki, 

Here is the other one that I use ... 

2 cloves garlic 
1 cup fresh lime juice 
1/2 Habanero Chili Pepper
4 ice cubes
1/2 cup finely chopped cilantro
1 1/2 pounds: large shrimp and firm white flesh sea bass or similiar
corn kernels from the cob
1 sweet potatoes sliced julienne - match book sticks
*** OPTIONAL: Horchata tiger nut milk from Valencia or almond milk - 
a shot glass of the almond milk and marinate no more than 2 hours. 

SEA SALT TO TASTE ...

Ciao. 
Margi.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Aug 17, 2012)

Tax Lady,

If you leave out the sweet potato or yam, my suggestion would be, perhaps a little more corn kernels ... to balance the piquant and sweet ... 

I am not too keen on sweet potato or yams myself, and that is what I do, I use a little more corn kernels off the cob ...


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Aug 18, 2012)

*Photo of Gaston Acurio in Miraflores, Lima, Peru*

Photo Courtesy: Chef Gaston Acurio in Miraflores, Lima, Peru


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Aug 18, 2012)

*Chef Gaston Acurio: Ceviche in Miraflores, Lima, Perú*

Photo Courtesy: Gaston Acurio - Lima, Perú


----------



## Kylie1969 (Aug 18, 2012)

Thank you for sharing Margi 



Margi Cintrano said:


> Buon giorno, Good Morning,
> 
> Several years when we were in Miraflores, Lima, Perú, we had gone to Chef Gastón Acurío´s Cebichería on the Pacific Ocean, close to the Port where he has his Culinary Institute and Restaurant, similiar to the El Bulli Foundation.
> 
> ...


----------



## Kylie1969 (Aug 18, 2012)

Margi Cintrano said:


> Photo Courtesy: Gaston Acurio - Lima, Perú



Wow, that looks interesting, lovely colours


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Aug 19, 2012)

Kylie,

Ceviche or Cebiche in Perú, is a lovely appetiser full of color and complex flavor, a hint of spice, and gorgeous fresh shellfish and exotic ingredients.

Highly suggest, a browse at Gaston Acurio´s website of recipes ... He is quite extraordinaire.

Thanks for your feedback.
Margi.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Aug 19, 2012)

Thanks Margi, I will go and have a look at that site


----------

